

File System vs Core Data: the image cache test - ovokinder
http://biasedbit.com/filesystem-vs-coredata-image-cache/

======
campnic
I did something similar to this on android but opted for sqlite for metadata
and file system for the image. The sqlite data is "master" and the file system
is treated as "volatile" as it can be deleted by a user at any time.

Here were my opinions: 1) Using a combination of caching techniques (access
time, etags, etc) was easier to manage with a structured store.

2) There was no perceivable latency writing to the database. This could be
because of the difference in payload size writing the image to a file instead
of into the table.

Some thoughts if people start out in this direction.

------
btn
The author doesn't mention the size of the images that are being stored in the
database, but for larger files (~>1MB), it would be interesting to see
Lion's/iOS 5's new external binary data storage
(-setAllowsExternalBinaryDataStorage:) for Core Data compared as well, as it
seems to be pitched as a "best of both worlds" approach.

